# Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen



## SebastianThoeing (13. März 2010)

*Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,706454


----------



## kalanag (13. März 2010)

Mafia-1-Online


----------



## Conrad-Hart (13. März 2010)

Ich würde mir endlich mal ein MMORPG in einer düsteren Zukunftswelt ala Blade Runner wünschen, etwas Noir-mäßiges wie Sin City. Das wär mal was!


----------



## excitusz (13. März 2010)

Mafia 1 Online ? der flp währe das, keine sau will die ganze zeit gegen menschen kämpfen.....Equipt währe dann auch sehr langweilig nach einziger zeit, also der grund warum überhaupt online spiele spass machen...^^

 nene zuerst stellt sich die frage, in welche richtung das Spiel gehen muss ,mehr pvp oder pve
 siehe guild wars pvp und wow mehr pve , das pvp in wow ist grottig.

 Ich bevorzuge pve, somit fällt die entscheidung leicht, da wow ein elfen/zwerg spiel ist, muss zuerst etwas ganz anderes her, zb roboter/aliens hinzu kommt ne andere welt, zb weltraum und woaps World of starcraft.

 Oder vergleichbares umfeld, alles anderfe würde nur flopen.

 Es muss etwas sein was alle anspricht nicht nur fans, das würde den tot des online spiels bedeuten wenn man nur als fan darauf aufmerksam wird. und das es fantasy sein muss is kla, etwas was real währe wie mafia, hat einfach zu wenig spielraum für abwechslung.


----------



## Col-Oliver (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Und wer soll die dann alle spielen ?  Bin schon froh, dass endlich wieder ein gescheites Star Wars MMO in der mache ist, nach Star Wars Galaxies.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Wenn es jemals ein Vampire: the Masquerade (die alte Version von World of Darkness, nicht die neue, die White Wolf gerade aktiv hat), dann würd ich mich da sofort drauf stürzen.

Kein anderes RPG-Universum  (D&D, DSA etc) fand ich bisher interessanter.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Ein DsA-MMORPG wäre schon aus Lizensgründen sehr schwer. Die Autoren basteln Tag für Tag daran herum und stampfen neue Geschichten aus dem Boden. Da bleibt nicht viel Spielraum für genug Inhalt, um ein MMORPG damit zu füllen. Ich bezweifle, dass sich aus DsA ein MMORPG machen lässt.


----------



## Enisra (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

ich denke mal das Größte Problem an einem DSA-MMORPG wär, das sich nicht genug Leute dafür finden die das Spielen würden
 Und kommt nicht mit den Verkaufszahlen von bisherigen Titeln, das hat so in dem Sinne nichts damit zu tun

 Und naja
 bevor die mal ein Shadowrun-MMORPG machen, sollten die mal erster ein gescheiter RPG machen, und nicht so ein billigen CS-Wir-haben-ne-Lizenz-Crossover-Klon


----------



## shackal (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

In letzter Zeit erscheinen doch nur immer mehr F2P und massen von Browsergames wo einige 50-200+Euro ausgeben,da frage ich mich doch bei sinkende einkommen udn steigende Kosten wie diese Spiele überleben können.
Kauf von Items kommen für mich sowieso nicht in frage und auch nicht für meine Online bekanntschaft.

@Col-Oliver Es gibtd erzeit starwars Online Emu das voller ist als das soe orginal und im Pre CU spielt also wo man am meisten spass hatte.


----------



## bravo (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Gibt's eigentlich irgendein MMO, welches zu Marktstart halbwegs spielbar und nicht nervtötend war? Ich hab' mir in den letzten Jahren zwar nur 3-4 solcher Spiele gegönnt, aber wurde jedes Mal wieder von neuem enttäuscht. Die Dinger sind ja im Grunde nicht wirklich günstig und was man für's Geld bekommt, ist erst mal eine Frechheit. Für mich persönlich jedenfalls ist die MMO-Sache erst mal gegessen.


----------



## Wamboland (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Die mMn viel zu unterschätzte Lizenz für ein MMO:

*Harry Potter*

 Natürlich müsste das mit neuen Konzepten daherkommen und ich würde es ähnlich teilen wie AoC und die Ausbildung in einer der Schulen (sprich nicht nur Hogwarts, sondern auch die anderen Schulen in der Welt) primär als Solo-Erlebnis ablaufen lassen, aber eben mit der Möglichkeit mit Spielern zu interagieren usw. 

 Das ganze dann mit einem Gesinnungs-System bei dem man sich nach der Schule auf eine der beiden Seiten (Böse/Gut) festlegt und es dann in der Welt der Zauberer zu Konflikten kommt. 

 Z.b. wären Missionen möglich die in der Welt der Muggel spielen und wo man darauf achten muss nicht enttarnt zu werden oder wo man am Anfang gar nicht zaubern darf als Schüler usw. 

 Hier kann man wie gesagt nicht mit 0815 Systemen punkten, sondern müsste mut zu neuem haben, aber dann wäre es eine so starke Lizenz die vor allem auch die Chance bei Mädchen und Frauen hätte - ein Markt der wenn nur von WoW halbwegs angezapft wird in dem Genre.


----------



## shackal (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Ein Harry Potter Online game find ich schon schlecht ale die irgendweclhen filme usw endstanden aber wovon ich zb traume ist zb eine Art Homeworld online game wo die schiffe in dieser art dargestellt werden und abertausende spieler mit allyanzen ihre Planeten und gebiete verteidiegen.
Bin aber schon immer ein spieler gewesen der solche space spiele spielte und ja habe lange zeit EVEonline seit release gespielt bis kali dann nur noch sporadisch da ich kein Spieler Killer bin.
Leider hat es bis heute keiner gemacht und warte schon 8 jahre das ein derartiges online game erscheint aber sehe auch das sich viele spieler auch so gut von den spielerherstellern ausnehmen lassen ob konsole wo es sehr gut geht oder halt pc.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Was mich an MMO's am meisten stört ist das zwar sehr viel wert auf langzeitmotivation gelegt wird aber das Endprodukt sich immer irgendwie immer gleich spielt und anfühlt (wenigstens oberflächlich betrachtet).

 Warum kann ich in Star Trek Online nicht wie bei Elite Force mit einem Phasergewehr inkl. Fadenkreuz in der Hand rumlaufen, Trikorder im Gepäck zum wechseln usw.

 Nein, es ist immer das gleiche, einmal den feind mit der Maus oder TAB makieren und dann wettrennen wer mehr Damage Pro Sekunde machen kann und wem seine Healthbar länger oben gehalten werden kann *gähn*...

 Warum kann man die MMO Mechanik nicht mal auf z.B. das Ego Shooter oder Third Person Shooter format übertragen?
 Weniger komische rosa blink Effekte mehr GAMEPLAY bitte.

 Bevor sich da nichts Grundlegend ändert in der herangehensweise an solche Spiele wird mich keins dieser Spiele wirklich begeistern können.

 Eve Online würde mich vom prinzip her für immer an den PC fesseln können aber da kann ich noch nichtmal mein Raumschiff direkt steuern, es fühlt sich mehr an wie ein Bildschirmschoner wenn ich meinem noob schiff im tutorial sage es soll mit 50km um den feind kreisen und pew pew pew machen... bei Star Trek Online kann ich mein Raumschiff wenigstens mit WASD steuern... mir ist klar das es unendlich sachen gibt die bei Eve besser sind, aber ich rede vom grundlegendem Gameplay und bei Star Trek Online fühle ich mich mit meinem Raumschiff direkter verbunden, bei den Bodenkämpfen fühle ich mich wie beim x-ten billig WoW Clone.


 Ich warte auf Jumpgate Evolution, hier wurde wenigstens gesagt das man mit seinem Raumschiff ähnlich wie bei Freelancer oder Wing Commander zielen muss und entweder trifft man oder nicht aber da ist kein Prozentwert irgendwo der berechnet ob mein Schuss das Ziel getroffen hat....


----------



## Diezel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

ich will ein mittelalter pvp mmo ohne zauber und ohne gnome und elfen, einfach nur gemetzel auf dem feld,
 aber ihr müsst ja alle auf frodo, harry potter und den ganzen sexuell verwirrten figuren stehen.
 ich glaube ich hasse euch...


----------



## knick117 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

ich will World of Avatar


----------



## TT76 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Ich warte auf Jumpgate Evolution, hier wurde wenigstens gesagt das man mit seinem Raumschiff ähnlich wie bei Freelancer oder Wing Commander zielen muss und entweder trifft man oder nicht aber da ist kein Prozentwert irgendwo der berechnet ob mein Schuss das Ziel getroffen hat....


 Ich warte auf dieses Game: http://www.blackprophecy.com/


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*



Diezel schrieb:


> ich will ein mittelalter pvp mmo ohne zauber und ohne gnome und elfen, einfach nur gemetzel auf dem feld,
> aber ihr müsst ja alle auf frodo, harry potter *und den ganzen sexuell verwirrten figuren stehen*.
> ich glaube ich hasse euch...


 Ich habe noch keinen MMO-Charakter gesehen, der in irgendeiner Weise sexuell verwirrt war.   
 Oder meinst du die kleinen WoW-spielenden 12jährigen Kinder, die mit ihren halbnackten Blutelfenweibern in Ogrimmar rumstehen und mit ihrem neugewonnen epischen Prostituiertenoutfit protzen?   
 .


----------



## Telperinion (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Lizenzen gibt es sicherlich wie Sand am Meer, die man mehr oder minder sinnvoll in ein MMO verwandeln könnte.
  Über Fantasy  (Eragon, Earthsea, Sturmkönige, usw.) oder Scify (Perry Rhodan, Titan AE, Imperium Galactica, Ground Control usw.), Settings gibt es mehr als genug. Das Problem bei MMOs ist es das sie sich oberflächlich fast alle gleich spielen (tab, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, oder abwandlungen davon), das einzige spiel was mir im augenblick einfällt was ein bisschen von diesem Schema F abweicht ist noch Age of Conan, aber selbst da hat man sich nicht getraut so weit zu gehen. Dazu kommt dann die dazugehörige Umgebungsgeschichte, aber die wirkt dadurch das alle Spieler diese Geschichte durchgehen so unglaubwürdig, das man eine ganze Masse eigene Fantasie braucht um sich in solch eine Welt reinzufinden.

  Nein was dieses Genre braucht ist der nächste Schritt. Zum einen müssen sich die Entwickler endlich zu echter Innovation hinreißen lassen in Sachen Gameplay. Ob das nun gleich Shooter Steuerung seinen muss (was immer schwer mit Charakter Entwicklung in Einklang zu bekommen ist (s. Tabula Rasa)), oder einfach nur eine Steuerung die sich als so Innovativ gibt das man das dahinter stehende Basis Primitiv System nicht mehr als solches erkennt. Zum anderen muss endlich eine Abkehr von dem persistenten Welt Design stattfinden. Man muss merken wenn man eine Quest erfüllt, und insbesondere müssen das auch alle Anderen Spieler merken (mindestens dadurch das man die Prinzessin nicht ein zweites mal von den selben leuten retten kann). Die Welten müssen endlich Konsistent werden. Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit zahlen das sowas unmöglich ist (ich weis selber das dies nur extrem schwer zu realisieren ist). Aber in die Richtung muss es gehen.

  Was ich mir in nächster Zeit wünschen würde wäre mal ein SciFy MMO das eine Space Opera artige Story präsentiert, dabei sowohl Weltraum als auch Stationen und Planeten miteinander vereint (das ist etwas was mir bei spielen wie EVE, JGE, BP fehlt, bei STO nicht wirklich gut umgesetzt ist (dazu ist es einfach spielerisch zu dünn)), dazu eine Complexität der Charakterentwicklung zulässt wie man sie zum beispiel aus AO kennt (lieber sogar noch vielschichtiger). Allerdings ist sowas leider nicht in Sicht zur zeit.


----------



## Equinox1701 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Was ich mir interessant vorstellen würde wäre ein Tron-Online Game


----------



## shackal (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

JG hat eherd en ruf eine art WoW im weltraum zus ein und das dauert noch einige zeit bis zur veröffendlichung und haben noch einige probleme und fördern derzeit stärker LEGO Univers.

Blackprophecy wird leider ein F2P Online game alsow enn du gut RL-geld in deinen Beutel hast,biste der gewinner aber ich mag solche spiele nicht,ichs eh sie mir an und mehr nicht.


----------



## shackal (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

@Telperinion  - 13.03.2010 12:55 

Leider endwieckelt sich eve online immer mehr zu einen causal game und Player shoter,edwas ädnern oder verändern kannst du immer weniger,dafür wird dir aber von CCP immer bestimmtes verhalten aufgezwungen was in vergangenheit zu immer grösseren spielervelusten geführt hat.
Letzten jahren gehn vermehrt ältere spieler aus dem game und immer jüngere spieler betreten das spiel,folgeproblem,die spieler gehns ehr hart miteiander um und demoraliesieren sich gegenseitig und ein weiteres problem von jüngeren spieler ist auch das sie geneigt sind auch sehr schnell ein spiel zu wechslen.
Ich habs selebr mehere Jahre gespielt und konnte diese endwicklung beobachten und das bau und handelssystem hat mir bis Kali sehr viel spass gemacht udnd ann wurde es mir zu primitive.
Ähnliche endwicklungen gibs ja auch in WoW wo auchd erzeit eine menge spieler abspringenw enn man so in online games zuhöhrt.
Seit WoW gabs kein richtig qualitäts onlien game,wenn man mal das damaliege WoW PVE betrachtet.
Vanguard war mal recht phanatsy reicht contruiert aber wurde dann zu einen casualgame umgewandelt wie SWG und die meisten spieler sind dann aus dem spiel geangen.
Shoping programme wie si in AO und EQ eingeführt wurden,haben nur kurzfristig einen erfolg gebracht und langfristig aber höchere Kundenverluste geführt.
Oder wie iste s mit DAOC gelaufen ?
Oder sieht man mal nach Ultima Online stellt man überascht fest,wieviele kunden man halten kann,wenn man nur richtig darüber nachdenkt.
Schätze vielen Onlien betreiber fehlt es einfach an erfahrenden Spieledesigner und heute wird das spieldesign doch eher von manager und programmierer aufgebaut was schnell schiefgeht,was man ja genügend ind en letzten jahren gezeigt hat.

Auchd as laufende herumreiten auf PVP Online games dabei ist das die PVEler wenn man zb in eve onlien siehtd as zu fast 80% aus PVElern besteht und nur zu 20% aus pvplern


----------



## wagonyc (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Ich würde mir nen MMO im X Universum wüschen.




Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Ich warte auf Jumpgate Evolution, hier wurde wenigstens gesagt das man mit seinem Raumschiff ähnlich wie bei Freelancer oder Wing Commander zielen muss und entweder trifft man oder nicht aber da ist kein Prozentwert irgendwo der berechnet ob mein Schuss das Ziel getroffen hat....


 Schau dir mal Airrivals an.
 Das einzigste MMO das mich wirklich schon seit Jahren fesseln kann.Ich finde PvP mäßig gibts im MMO Bereich nix besseres.


----------



## christyan (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Ein MMO im Vampire the Masquerade Universum? Wäre auf meiner Wishlist sofort sehr weit oben angesiedelt. Allerdings glaube ich da weniger dran. Nach "Bloodlines" hat man auch nichts mehr über eine Fortsetzung in diesem Universum gehört. Noch dazu hat Feder&Schwert, der Verlag, der einst Vampire the Masquerade vertrieben hat schon seit Jahren die Entwicklung an diesem Pen&Paper-RPG eingestellt. Sieht also genauso düster mit nem MMO aus, wie es andererseits wieder wünschenswert wäre


----------



## AshLambert (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Nicht noch mehr MMOs bitte. Davon gibts schon genug!
Man sollte die guten Spiele da oben nicht in halbgaren WoW-Abkupferungen verheizen.
Lieber eine gute Fortsetzung einer Singleplayer-Spielereihe, als deren unrühmliches MMO-Ende. 
Die Devs sollten lieber Neuauflagen alter MMOs machen, wie Meridian59. Da hätte man auch gleich eine Fanbase und erzürnt keinen.


----------



## simonwetter (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Ich wollte eigl kein MMO mehr anfangen... bis ich Lego Universe gesehen habe. Also wenn alles so ist wie erzählt wird ist es eins der wenigen innovativen MMOs. Ich geh aber davon aus, das es wenig Erfolg haben wird. Warum? Es ist nicht nach dem Rollenspielschema aufgebaut. Alle meinen sie wollen was innovaives, aber wenn sie dann am spielen sind geh ich davon aus, dass sie dem alten "Fesselnden" Schema hinterher trauern. Damit möchte ich euch nicht schlecht darstellen, mir wird es warscheinlich genauso gehen.


----------



## shackal (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

@simonwetter  - 13.03.2010 18:38 
kann ich nur zustimmen obwohl ich neue gerne ausprobiere und auch auf lego univers hoffe oder aufs neue starwars.
Die Computer Alone games sind doch inzw sowas von langweilig denn immer dasselbe mit einer anderen grafick für teures geld.
Aber man sieht ja aion vieles aus WoW kopiert,50% der qualität genommen und ein 10% aus DAOC PVP kopiert und wundert sich warum soviele AION verlassen.


----------



## Mothman (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Das einzige MMORPG, was ich noch anfangen würde wäre eine MMORPG-Umsetzung von Fallout 3.
 So eine offene Welt, wo jeder alles werden kann (also schon eine Art "Second Life"), aber auf Basis des Fallout3-Universums. Also dann kann man quasi einfach nur fahrender Händler werden und sich auch unter den Spielern einen Söldner engagieren, als Begleitschutz...dieser Spieler ist dann eben von Profession Söldner. 
 Man kann auch einen Laden oder Haus kaufen und darin ein Geschäft eröffnen. Oder ein Hotel. 
 Ein Spieler mit besonders viel Kohle kann sich dann Beispielsweise den Tenpenny-Tower kaufen und daraus machen, was ihm beliebt. Nen Puff, ne Kirche oder nen Kindergarten. What ever. 

 Aber natürlich gibts auch dynamisch generierte NPC-Missionen, wie in jedem anderen MMORPG. Die Quests passen sich aber in ihren Aufgaben und Texten an die gegeben Welt an. 
 Auch Spieler können Missionen ausrufen (Kopfgelder aussetzen z.B. oder wie angesprochen einen Söldner engagieren). 
 So eine richtig schön dynamische Welt im Fallout-Universum...das fände ich gut. Ich meine: Wenn man schon mal am Träumen ist.


----------



## maclilithhp (14. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

ein Harry Potter-mmo  wäre mein wunsch.

sicherlich wäre es schwierig umzusetzen aber es hätte viele interessante aspekte die das genre erweitern 
könnten, wenn es gut gemacht würde.

um mal ein wenig zu fantasieren..
beginnend mit der schulzeit in hogwarts vlt im jahrgang von fred und george oder etwas höher könnte man die 
story in gewisser weise miterleben/gestalten und hätte zudem freiraum für eigene abenteuer. während der 
schulzeit könnte es zb die verschiedenen häuser als fraktionen geben. nach verlassen der schule könnte sich 
das in dunkle künste und normale magier weiterentwickeln. klassen würden sich daraus ergeben in welchem 
haus man gestartet ist und zu welchem schulfach zugeordneten bereich man quests absolviert hat.
hat man die schule hinter sich gelassen könnten quest im rahmen von open world pvp zb in london 
geschehen. zb beim betreten der winkelgasse gekommt ein mitglied der dunklen seite den auftrag durch 
interaktion mit npcs möglichst unerkannt schwarzmagische artefakte zu verkaufen. ein auror wiederrum 
bekommt den auftrag für recht und ordnung zu sorgen. wieder andere haben andere aufgaben die sich 
gegenseitig überschneiden können und dann in pvp münden aber nicht müssen.

aber was solls ^^ das liest ja eh niemand und solang mich kein producer anschreibt ob ich nich ein spiel für 
sie entwickeln soll wirds wohl auch nichts


----------



## shackal (14. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Was mir ind en letzten jahren auch noch aufgefallen ist.
Das viele der älteren generation aufhöhren mit online games.
Es mags ein das sie nicht mehr soviel zeit ahben aber wenn man sich nächer mit diesen Menschen unterhält kommt einfach heraus das die derzeit vorhandenen Online games eher edwas für 17-25 Jährige gemacht wurden.
Dabei hat eine amerikanische umfrage gezeigt das die mehrheit der Online agmer eher unterd en älteren spieler zu suchen ist aber für sie schon seit jahren nichts mehr gemacht wurde sonder meist nur bielige PVP games.


----------



## Vidaro (14. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

erstens braucht kein mensch noch mehr Onlinerollen spiele und dann

The witcher online? naja gäbe zwar viel stoff aber wie soll das aussehn alles hexer? naja

und dann Vampire: The Masquerade-Online... letztes jahr wurde von den EvE entwicklern ein MMORPG im World of Darkness Universum angekündigt und nun ratet mal von wo das P&P Vampire: The Masquerade entstammt.. genau aus World of Darkness... nur mal so nebenbei

ein Wingcommander MMO wäre zwar wünschenswert aber es kommen aj schon einige weltraumMMOs vondem her...

und ein starcraft MMO wirds auch nicht geben zumindest in den nächsten jahren nicht da das nächste MMO von Blizzard auf einem neuen franchise basiert


----------



## der-jan (14. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

wie laufen denn eigentlich die im vorfeld als sichere banken angesehenen online spiele im warhammer-, im herr der ringe-,  im dungeon und dragon - universum?

 sind die publisher immer noch der ansicht, daß im mmorpg segment die goldgrube schlechthin steckt, oder wurde manchem mittlerweile der zahn gezogen?

 also ich glaube nicht, daß zb ein shadowrun so dermaßen leute ziehen würde...
 star trek und star wars fans gibt es bestimmt genug... aber schon bei stargate würd ich bezweifeln, daß es genügend geben würde, über monate oder gar jahre monatlich ihre accounts bezahlen würden...

 auch bei starcraft, "ner art gta" und ähnlichem seh ich jetzt nicht die lizenz zum gelddrucken...


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Bitte nicht noch mehr MMOs...Der Markt ist doch schon mehr als übersättigt. Macht lieber mehr schöne epischen SP-Rollenspiele, in die man richtig hineinversinken und viele spannende Stunden erleben kann...


----------



## shackal (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

@Shadow_Man
Da freuen sich die ganzen alten MMOs da sind noch ein teikl meiner alten bekannstschaft udnd er grudn ist ganz einfach.
Alle die mir bekannt sind wollen kein F2P spielen und 2tes in den letzten jahren ist nichts mit qualtät erscheinen nur kleinhirn online games zum schenllen rl geld abkassieren 
Ich gehöhre zu denen die nicht das Xte Alone computerspiel machen,das ist nach einiger zeite xtrem langweilig da man immer dasselbe mit anderer grafick spielt.
Ich würde gerne mal vernüftieges Strategy Online game spielen aber die hersteller sind an qualität nicht intressiert.
Mals ehn ob Bioware was vernüftiges auf die beie stellt.
Aberw arum meint ihr wohl gehn seit 2009 soviele spielschmiede pleite ?


----------



## The-Death-99 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Also ein MMO zu The Witcher ist Schwachsinn, das könnt ihr aus der Liste wieder rausnehmen. Der Stoff an sich ist natürlich unglaublich dicht und gut erzählt, aber hättet ihr die Bücher gelesen, wüsstet ihr, das es außer Geralt nicht mehr viele Hexer gibt. Kaer Morhen ist ja auch z.Zt. des ersten Teils nur von 5 Hexern bevölkert. Da müsste in einem MMO ja erst mal erklärt werden, wo auf einmal die ganzen Hexer herkommen.


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*



The-Death-99 schrieb:


> Also ein MMO zu The Witcher ist Schwachsinn, das könnt ihr aus der Liste wieder rausnehmen. Der Stoff an sich ist natürlich unglaublich dicht und gut erzählt, aber hättet ihr die Bücher gelesen, wüsstet ihr, das es außer Geralt nicht mehr viele Hexer gibt. Kaer Morhen ist ja auch z.Zt. des ersten Teils nur von 5 Hexern bevölkert. Da müsste in einem MMO ja erst mal erklärt werden, wo auf einmal die ganzen Hexer herkommen.


im Zweifelsfall macht man´s wie bei Sony in Stae Wars und den Jedi   
aber, gab das nicht Früher mal mehr Hexer? Da könnte man Ansetzen und ansonsten war das auch nur so eine in den Raum geworfene Idee und Ideen sollte man immer äußern, hinterher kann man immer noch sagen was es nichts ist


----------



## Sirak (27. April 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Bzgl Vampire the Masquerade, es soll hier ja ein Spiel von den Eve Macher CCP kommen. Soll World of Darkness heißen und tja wann auch immer kommen.


----------



## blubster (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Das Problem in den letzten Jahren bei MMOs (und auch vielen SP-Spielen) liegt meiner Ansicht zu großen Teilen darin begründet, daß sich viele Entwickler zu sehr darauf konzentriert haben, einen dicken Franchise-Fisch an Land zu ziehen, dafür schon einen Haufen Kohle zum Fenster rasgehaut und dann nicht wirklich etwas liefern konnten, ausser einem Namen.

Mit bestehenden Marken handelt man sich, neben den Kosten,  nicht zu unterschätzende Probleme ein. Die potentielle Zielgruppe hat oft schon sehr konkrete Vorstellungen, was sie von dem Spiel erwartet und die Rechte-Geber lassen aus Angst um die Marke den Entwicklern auch nicht unbedingt immer freie Hand. Wenn die Rechte dann auch noch stark aufgeteilt sind (siehe Herr der Ringe), wirds richtig schwierig.

Dazu kommt noch, daß ein Entwickler nicht wirklich von vorne anfangen und einfach nur schauen kann, was dem Spiel dient, sondern auch immer das entsprechende Setting transportieren muß. Es ist schon schwer genug, ein wirklich funktionierendes Spiel ohne Vorlage zu entwickeln, da muß man sich nicht auch noch selbst um Möglichkeiten kastrieren, weil sie nicht zur Marke passen.

Innovationen werden meiner Ansicht nach nur ohne bestehende Marke gemacht, alles andere wird nur ein Aufguß von bereits bestehenden Ideen mit neuem Gewand. Also bitte: nicht noch mehr MMOs mit großen Namen und wenig Inhalt ....


----------



## toni-v (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

@blubster,
sehr gut getroffen, das marken -mmo-problem - 100% sign.

hinzu kommt, dass mmo´s den markt austrocknen - möcht z.b. gern ma wissen, wieviel marktpotenzial wow schluckt. unbenommen, ob man wow gut oder schlecht findet, schadet´s dem rpg-markt, weil blizzard damit sowohl gute entwickler als auch potenzielle käufer anderer games bindet. wenn jetzt andere mmo-publisher noch ähnlich erfolgreich werden, steuern wir mit zunehmender speed auf nen multipol-markt zu - dann gutnacht rpg für single player.

also bitte nich noch mehr mmo´s - schon gar nich f2p. die kommen mir immer vor wie autos, die mit nur 2 gängen und zylindern verkauft werden (die restlichen gangstufen und zylinder darf man dann aber gern selbstverständlich gegen bares dazu erwerben). das wird dann unterm strich oft teurer als sich gleich nen lifetime-abo zu kaufen.


----------



## Vordack (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW:*



excitusz schrieb:


> Mafia 1 Online ? der flp währe das, keine sau will die ganze zeit gegen menschen kämpfen....



Genau, deswegen waren MW2 und BC2 auch so ein Flop


----------



## Sheggo (29. November 2010)

*AW:*



Conrad-Hart schrieb:


> Ich würde mir endlich mal ein MMORPG in einer düsteren Zukunftswelt ala Blade Runner wünschen, etwas Noir-mäßiges wie Sin City. Das wär mal was!


   gibts doch --> Neocron2 (bzw gab es mal, leider totgepatched worden  )

die meisten hier vorgeschlagenen Lizenzen machen für mich keinen Sinn. Spiele wie Witcher müsste man total verallgemeinern (kann ja nicht jeder "den Witcher" spielen) und dann hätte man ein 125stes WOW.
Diablo und Starcraft haben einen Onlinemodus. Diablo wäre mit mehr RPG wieder ein WOW, Starcraft wäre ganz interessant. Aber da hats ja nicht mal der SP Shooter geschafft 

Auf Fallout Online bin ich sehr gespannt, allerdings glaube ich noch nicht so richtig an einen großen Erfolg, da scheints ja überhaupt nicht voran zu gehen.

Ich würde mir ein neues Neocron (3) wünschen, mit identischem Crafting-, PvP-, Parteien-, erweitertem PvE-System und natürlich besserem Bug-Fixing. Teil 1 und 2 haben mir soviele Stunden Spaß gebracht, erinnere mich immer wieder gerne an die Zeit!

Anderes Szenario, das ich mir vorstellen könnte: Terminator (Guerilla-Krieg Menschen vs. Maschinen)

Aber dann bitte auch als Vollpreis Spiele mit monatlichen Gebühren und deutschem Support. Dieser Micropayment- und "Gratis-" Kram ist doch eh nur Abzocke


----------



## no0815 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Ein Online-Rollenspiel muss her: Aus diesen Marken ließe sich ein grandioses MMO machen*

Formate wie DSA oder Shadowrun haben in ihrer Umsetzung in MMOs einen riesigen, nicht zu bewältigenden Haken. Keine KI wird jemals (auch nicht in 10 Jahren) das Eingreifen eines "Meisters" in Ablauf und Geschehen ersetzen können. 
Bei "Pen and Paper" DSA sind alle Regeln, Abenteuer, Ausrüstungs- und Monsterbücher nur "Werkzeuge" und "Hilfsmittel" eines umsichtig handelnden "Meisters", und kein noch so großer Server kann diesen Menschen jemals ersetzen. Davon lebt der (bisherige) Erfolg von DSA.  

Wenn die KI mal so weit ist, das ich auch auf den 2. Blick nen NPC nicht von nem "Spieler" unterscheiden kann, fang ich evtl. wieder an MMOs zu zocken.


----------



## Kwengie (8. Februar 2012)

ich denke mal, daß es schon genug MMORPGs gibt un außerdem gibt es Spieler, die es vorziehen, alleine zu spielen.
Warum The Elder Scrolls als mögliches MMO-Spiel gehandelt wird, weiß ich nicht und die Welt möchte ich alleine und auf eigene Faust bereisen.

gibt Singleplayerspielen keine Chance, 
so nach dem Motto!


----------



## Necis (9. Februar 2012)

Also, ich würde ein Warhammer 40000 Online gut finden, mit viel Blut und so... Endlich mal wieder eines mit FSK 18, denn so viel Spass diese Spiele auch machen die meißten Kinder nerven so sehr das ich bis 22 oder 23 Uhr solo unterwegs bin!


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2012)

Necis schrieb:


> Also, ich würde ein Warhammer 40000 Online gut finden, mit viel Blut und so... Endlich mal wieder eines mit FSK 18, denn so viel Spass diese Spiele auch machen die meißten Kinder nerven so sehr das ich bis 22 oder 23 Uhr solo unterwegs bin!


 
ähm, hält das die Kiddys bei den ganzen FSK 18ner Shootern eigentlich davon ab?


----------



## Kwengie (9. Februar 2012)

habt Ihr schon den Artikel gelesen, daß das MMORPG Earthrise am Ende ist und da verlangt man weitere MMORPGs.
Irgendwie sinnfrei das ganze, wie ich finde.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> habt Ihr schon den Artikel gelesen, daß das MMORPG Earthrise am Ende ist und da verlangt man weitere MMORPGs.
> Irgendwie sinnfrei das ganze, wie ich finde.


 
nicht unbedingt, denn aus so einer bekannten Lizenz kann man schon eher was reißen wenn die gut gemacht ist, allerdings, wenn´s murkses ist wird aus beiden nix, außerdem ist das hier ja auch kein Brainstorming bei irgendeinem Entwickler und man sollte das nicht SO ernst nehmen


----------



## Xell1987 (29. Dezember 2012)

Nein verdammt! Wir brauchen nicht zu jeder Spielserie ein MMO  (vor allem Starcraft nicht)


----------

